# Jeb's Choke Tubes!



## jharrell

Spent most of the afternoon with Mr. Jimmy and Bobby shooting several chokes. There chokes are top notch. They will let you shoot any choke they have and if it does not beat what you have they will tell you to save your money. My Jellyhead shot better in my SBE II than there chokes and they told me to stick with it. I did buy a choke for my 20gauge Benelli. Saw them shoot a Maxus and a 870 that were really impressive. They are also making waterfowl chokes as well. I will have one before duck season next year. Really worth giving them a look.


----------



## BIGGUS

Jummy & Bobby Have been great in my dealings wth them. They've invited me down to meet with them and go to the range Friday at lunch to get my 11-87 dailed in.


----------



## dukslayer10

Yeah same here. I got one from them and they are world class guys to deal with.


----------



## stumpy1

I picked up one for my Benelli M2 and it shot circles around anything I have shot in it so far, gonna take my 11-87 down there soon and try some for it.

Stumpy


----------



## dukslayer10

Yeah I got one to shoot for waterfowl next year going in a few weeks to get one for turkeys


----------



## icdedturkes

I am curious as to what "really impressive" and "shot circles around" is.. Are we talking Pure Gold, Indian Creek, Rhino good.. Or are we talking in a league by themselves whereas other chokes will never go in any gun.


----------



## dukslayer10

well they did win the still target world championships last year. which i would have to say is pretty good for just starting out.


----------



## MCNASTY

In other words.......Ive never seen pattern that good out of a turkey choke.....Im bettin you havent either.  This includes factory brand ammo as well as the expensive Nitro's.  The truth is in the seeing it .


----------



## icdedturkes

Well lets see it.. Everytime I see something about these chokes I never see a pattern pic that follows.. 

On one board a guy purchased one and they emailed him a pic of one of their patterns out of a customers gun, it was 317 in a ten ring with H 13 2.25 7s.. A very very good pattern and obviously there were happy with it to send it to a possible customer, but not other worldly.


----------



## jharrell

I dont have any patterns but they said there on Facebook and have patterns on there. I am not a face booker just telling you what they told me. I put 211 in a 10 inch cirlce and 175 in a 20 inch circle at 40 yards with Hevi 13 3.5 number 6's. I thought that was impressive.


----------



## gobblingghost

Lets see some pictures of the targets. As far as the still shooting championship. Most people don't know you can shot until you run out of money.


----------



## MCNASTY

Jeb's Chokes on facebook has a whole album full of targets. Go check it out. My dad's a tight wad and he dropped his KICKS and CompNchoke like a bad habit when these got popular last year mid season.  I saw several birds killed at the 70 plus range last year. I nor anybody I usually hunt with cares to kill one that far but its a fair card to have of he hangs up.


----------



## MKW

*...*

Wow, 70+ yards.   Unfortunately, that kinda talk will probably sell a lot of chokes.

Mike


----------



## icdedturkes

MKW said:


> Wow, 70+ yards.   Unfortunately, that kinda talk will probably sell a lot of chokes.
> 
> Mike



LOL That is very sad.. Internet chatter has wounded a lot of birds I assume. 

I looked on Facebook at the patterns and have come to the conclusion they are in the league of a Pure Gold, Indian creek, Rhino or Sumtoy. No better no worse


----------



## MCNASTY

These results are recorded in the field not in a fairy tale. People that take shooting serious may understand that, those that dont may not. Fine with me either way.  Its not about finding the right choke or gun, its about finding the right combo that works to its max.  The shells make a difference in some guns and most chokes but its proven you get what you pay for and this is no different.  You dont have to shoot a super black eagle to have a killer combo in gun, choke, and shell=awesome pattern but dont expect your grandpappies side-by-side to do the say song and dance.


----------



## redneck83

I shoot an Indian creek in an old mossberg with 3in number 5s and I would rather shoot it than my 835 with kicks gobbling thunder I agree with mcnasty its just all about putting together the right combo


----------



## MKW

*...*



MCNASTY said:


> These results are recorded in the field not in a fairy tale. People that take shooting serious may understand that, those that dont may not. Fine with me either way.  Its not about finding the right choke or gun, its about finding the right combo that works to its max.  The shells make a difference in some guns and most chokes but its proven you get what you pay for and this is no different.  You dont have to shoot a super black eagle to have a killer combo in gun, choke, and shell=awesome pattern but dont expect your grandpappies side-by-side to do the say song and dance.






  Yep, I know nothing about finding good choke/load combos for killing turkeys...or shooting. I concede to your vast wisdom. 

Mike


----------



## J Gilbert

MKW said:


> Yep, I know nothing about finding good choke/load combos for killing turkeys...or shooting. I concede to your vast wisdom.
> 
> Mike



It may be time to post a 20ga Nitro pattern from a few years ago that betters his 211, I'm sure you still have a picture somewhere


----------



## icdedturkes

MKW said:


> Yep, I know nothing about finding good choke/load combos for killing turkeys...or shooting. I concede to your vast wisdom.
> 
> Mike



Yup me neither.. This definitely shortens the learning process. Time for you I and all the others to quit our fairy tale patterning sessions.


----------



## MKW

*...*



J Gilbert said:


> It may be time to post a 20ga Nitro pattern from a few years ago that betters his 211, I'm sure you still have a picture somewhere



Nope, it's not worth it...you see, I'm gonna follow MCNASTY's signature and not argue with him. 

Mike


----------



## Hobie

MKW said:


> Nope, it's not worth it...you see, I'm gonna follow MCNASTY's signature and not argue with him.
> 
> Mike



Your getting soft in your old age


----------



## gobblingghost

If my memory serves me right, jeb's chokes came on another website with same story.


----------



## BIGGUS

Here's some pics from today where they spent a fair part of their afternoon getting my 11-87 dailed in. I'm no expert but it looks like a very dead bird to me.

3.5", Hevi 13, #7's = 239 in 10" & 481 in 20" @ 40yds.





3.5", Hevi-Shot, Magnum Blend, #5,#6,#7 = 213 in 10" & 404  in 20" @ 40yds.


----------



## 1shot1kill

Great chokes.....great folks........they will let you test drive whatever you want.....as the op poster stated,if theirs won't outshoot yours....they will simply tell you.....it don't get much better than what you have....keep shootin it!....good honest folks that are not making false claims.....they will let you decide!!!....and no i don't own one....yet.Good luck hunting!
                              Mike G.


----------



## Romo

Any tried one of these with an 835 ulti-mag?


----------



## bull0ne

It's real..........not internet hoax material.

70 yard turkey guns can be had with the right choke and load. Jeb's chokes made it a possibility for anyone willing to drop the buckage to get the right combo going.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

gobblingghost said:


> Lets see some pictures of the targets. As far as the still shooting championship. Most people don't know you can shot until you run out of money.


Inaccurate statement. 

You can shoot as much as your pocketbook allows _to qualify for semi-finals_ (where there are only 4 "seats" that can be earned). 

You cannot "buy" extra shots in an NWTF semi-final round or a final round regardless of your finances.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

MCNASTY said:


> ... but its proven you get what you pay for and this is no different.


Proven? Not hardly. 

"Price" is only what you _pay_.

"Value" is what you "get."


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

J Gilbert said:


> It may be time to post a 20ga Nitro pattern from a few years ago that betters his 211, I'm sure you still have a picture somewhere


MKW can keep shooting his Italian fodder 20GAs....  

"everybody" knows a light 12GA kills turkeys more better.  

....btw MKW..... my vast wisdom is more vast than your vast wisdom.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

Hobie said:


> Your getting soft in your old age


....MKW was soft to begin with Job.


----------



## MKW

*...*



Sloppy_Snood said:


> MKW can keep shooting his Italian fodder 20GAs....
> 
> "everybody" knows a light 12GA kills turkeys more better.
> 
> ....btw MKW..... my vast wisdom is more vast than your vast wisdom.



And I shall continue with my Italian Fodder! 

Now, Sloppy, what would you know about killing turkeys??

 I will also concede to your vast knowledge...of shooting paper. 

Mike


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

MKW said:


> And I shall continue with my Italian Fodder!
> 
> Now, Sloppy, what would you know about killing turkeys??


Enough to know my calling with a trumpet stinks.  I'm switching to a live hen this year I think....  



MKW said:


> I will also concede to your vast knowledge...of shooting paper.  -Mike


Hey look man....gimme a break!

I *tried* to tape live turkey after live turkey to my patterning board and them darn rascals keep breaking the duct tape! 

Gheez!....give a guy credit for trying!


----------



## MKW

*...*

 Good to see you around again, Slopster. 
By the way...the new signature made me smile. 

Mike


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

MKW said:


> Good to see you around again, Slopster.
> By the way...the new signature made me smile.
> 
> Mike


Feeling is mutual Mike.


----------



## J Gilbert

I'm also glad to see you back here Scott. Never got to see the results of your Savage build last year, give us an update


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

J Gilbert said:


> I'm also glad to see you back here Scott. Never got to see the results of your Savage build last year, give us an update


Will do J_Gilbert. 

...but watch the negative press that will come with posting a 16 lbs 7 oz. 20GA shotgun pattern.


----------



## fircat

just because it sounds off when you pull the trigger does not mean it will hit where you want it too


----------



## CartyKid

Few targets from when we went over and shot over the weekend, great guys....going back soon


----------



## jharrell

Didnt know this thread was gonna ruffle some feathers when I started it. I just posted something that worked well for me and to give some helpful info to others interested. If you are happy with what you shoot stay with it if not go check the Jeb's guys out and see if they can help you!


----------



## MKW

*...*

Those patterns are pretty nice...especially the first one.

On a side note...aren't these chokes like $120 or so??

Mike


----------



## CartyKid

something like that i didnt buy one because they didnt have one made for my SPR453, about to buy a extrema2 and going back to shoot with them and see how it patterns.....thing I like about them, like jharrell said, they wanna test drive all dif tubes in your gun to see which one shoots best for you....cant ask for much better service than that

check them out on  FB 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100002559780717


----------



## jharrell

The chokes are $110 I think. They dont charge you for any of the shells you shoot of theirs if they want to see what your gun will do. I brought my own but they did let me try a couple of theirs in my 20 Gauge.


----------



## Sloppy_Snood

I was able to talk to Jimmy and Bobby at the NWTF Convention a few weeks ago.

Jimmy told me they were $100 but I did not ask if that was a "NWTF Convention Special Price." 

Regardless of their choke tube pricing, they both are about as nice of gentlemen I have ever met.


----------



## tomn2hd

*Jeb's choke tubes*

Lots of chatter and opinions but I guess that's what the forum is provided for. Are these guys the one's who had a featured article in the GON magazine last year or 2010? I've been going back thru past issues trying to locate the article. Wanna see about trying one of their tubes in a new Super Vinci and an older model 11-87 Turkey Special. If Jeb's isn't the right guys and someone remembers the article on a guy or guys from Georgia that came up with a new choke tube within the past couple of years then please share the info. My memory isn't what it was.
Thanks


----------



## Killdee

tomn2hd said:


> Lots of chatter and opinions but I guess that's what the forum is provided for. Are these guys the one's who had a featured article in the GON magazine last year or 2010? I've been going back thru past issues trying to locate the article. Wanna see about trying one of their tubes in a new Super Vinci and an older model 11-87 Turkey Special. If Jeb's isn't the right guys and someone remembers the article on a guy or guys from Georgia that came up with a new choke tube within the past couple of years then please share the info. My memory isn't what it was.
> Thanks



I think Sumtoy  is Georgia stuff also. Sounds like both of em build quality chokes.


----------



## 01Foreman400

tomn2hd said:


> Lots of chatter and opinions but I guess that's what the forum is provided for. Are these guys the one's who had a featured article in the GON magazine last year or 2010? I've been going back thru past issues trying to locate the article. Wanna see about trying one of their tubes in a new Super Vinci and an older model 11-87 Turkey Special. If Jeb's isn't the right guys and someone remembers the article on a guy or guys from Georgia that came up with a new choke tube within the past couple of years then please share the info. My memory isn't what it was.
> Thanks



Jeb's was the one in GON.


----------

